# Seaweed?



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

They have some dried seaweed at my LFS and i was wondering if any one fed that to their cichlids? It says it's for all Herbivore fish.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I give it to mine once a week and they love it!!! I put it on a veggie clip and they attack it..And then they are all swimming around with a big mouthful of it.. :lol: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay thanks for the reply. What seaweed do you feed? Green? Red?


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I have green seaweed..Name on package is: Julian Sprung's Sea Veggies..By: Two Little Fishies
:drooling: :fish: :fish: :fish: opcorn:


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I feed my Mbuna green seaweed once very week or two as well. At first they weren't too interested in it so I'd suggest starting with smaller pieces. Over time they've become quite ravenous when I put it into the tank.


----------

